# Notebook Wunderheilung?



## SnakeDoc (18. Januar 2011)

Hallo Leute,

ich hab einen echt kuriosen Fall von Wunderheilung meines Notebooks. Das Teil ist ein Medion MD 96380 und es hatte/hat irgendeinen Defekt der vermutlich mit dem Mainboard oder der Graka zu tun hatte.

Auf jeden Fall habe ich vor etwa einem Monat einen Bluescreen gehabt und seitdem startete das Notebook nur noch mit horizontal gedoppelter Anzeige. Sprich es wurde auf dem Display das selbe Bild in der oberen und unteren Hälfte doppelt angezeigt mit einer Trennlinie im Display genau in der Mitte. Der Fehler war die ganze Zeit über, also auch direkt nach dem Einschalten im Bios und Windows fuhr nur noch im abgesicherten Modus und eben mit dieser doppelten Anzeige hoch. Ich habe alles mögliche von Bios zurücksetzen, RAM tauschen, bis Windows neu aufsetzen versucht und nichts funktionierte.  

Jetzt wollte ich das Teil als defekt verkaufen und nochmals ein blankes Windows draufmachen und mit Eraser die Platte wipen. Als ich grad Windows neu drauf hatte, die updates gemacht habe und danach neu startete, ging das Teil wieder! Ich kanns nicht glauben aber der läuft auf einmal als währe nichts gewesen. Kann mir einer sagen was eventuell damit ist?  Ich bin mit meinem Latain am Ende...

Bilder von dem Fehler habe ich mal unten angehängt. Notebook ist folgendes:

- Medion AKOYA MD 96380
- Intel Centrino Duo Prozessor Intel Core 2 Duo Prozessor T5450 
- Nvidia Geforce 8500 M GS 256MB 
- 17 Zoll Display 
- 2048 MB Arbeitsspeicher 
 - 250 GB HDD 
- Webcam mit Mikrofon 
- Integriertes Bluetooth® 2.


----------



## Herbboy (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Notebook Wunderheilung???*

Das wird ein Wackelkontakt sein, der sich durch irgendeine Bewegung wieder "eingerenkt" hat. Das Problem kann aber halt dann irendwann doch wieder auftreten.


----------



## SnakeDoc (18. Januar 2011)

ja gut sowas hab ich mir auch schon gedacht oder an ne kalte lötstelle...frage ist jetzt ob man sowas reparieren kann. Ich hab bei meinem Hardware Händler angerufen (Die nach eigener Aussage auch ne Werkstatt haben und PC´s reparieren) und der Techniker meinte das sowas nicht geht weil die Lötstellen so fein sind. Irgendwie hört sich das nicht sonderlich glaubwürdig an. Vielleicht hat hier ja noch jemand nen Tip...


----------



## a0406148 (18. Januar 2011)

Wie alt ist das Notebook?
Meine Mutter hat auch ein Notebook von Medion, 2 Monate nach dem die Garantie abgelaufen war übelste Grafikfehler, nicht mal ins BIOS kam ich. Externen Monitor angeschlossen und siehe da, kein Signal. Also bei Medion angerufen und die sagen erst mal einschicken wegen Kostenvoranschlag. Zwei Wochen hat sich nichts getan, noch mal angerufen was es denn nun kosten würde, da hieß es das Notebook sei schon in Reperatur. Drei Wochen darauf kam es endlich zurück, es funktionierte auch alles wieder und das ohne irgend eine Rechnung.
Was mich aber bis heute ziemlich stutzig macht, im Reperaturzettel steht drin, das die Tastatur defekt gewesen sei ??? Wahrscheinlich möchte Medion hier etwas verschleiern - schaut euch mal das video an YouTube - Medion Akoya MD96970 - Teil 1 - Reparatur Grafikkarte Mainboard Notebook Laptop


----------



## Herbboy (18. Januar 2011)

Naja, es KANN gehen, es kann aber auch sein, dass es nicht möglich ist, und dann zahlst Du trotzdem die Kosten für 1-2 Arbeitsstunden.


----------



## SnakeDoc (19. Januar 2011)

a0406148 schrieb:


> Wie alt ist das Notebook?



3 Jahre und 2 Monate, also ebenfalls 2 Monate über der Garantie. Zu Medion einschicken hatte ich eigentlich nicht vor. Nicht das die auf die Idee kommen und mir hinterher noch ne Rechnung schicken. Ich würd zwar ein paar Euro in eine Reperatur investieren aber ab einer gewissen Grenze ist schlluss.


----------



## Herbboy (19. Januar 2011)

Du könntest ja mal Fragen, was es kosten würde, wenn die das checken und einen KOstenvoranschlag machen, und wenn der Kostenvoranschlag nicht teurer ist als ein ggf. nutzloser Reparaturversuch bei ner Werkstatt, dann kannst Du es ja "riskieren"

Du kannst das Ding aber auch verkaufen, bei ebay kriegt man auch für defekte Notebooks oft nicht grad wenig Geld, da Bastler oft das "Risiko" eingehen, um es dann ggf. für 100-200€ mehr weiterverkaufen zu können, ansonsten schlachten die das aus und haben Ersatzteile für ihren kleinen Nebenverdienst (Notebooks reparieren halt  ). Bei Ebay geht Dein Notebook trotz Defekten über 100€ weg (unter 100€ nur in krassen Fällen wie zB nicht mal beim Starten eine Reaktion oder so)


----------



## Dan23 (23. Januar 2011)

Hört sich ganz stark nach einem defekt der NVidia Graka an!!!
Ist normal bei den G80 Chips!
Wenn es eine MXM-Graka ist kannst du die ganz einfach für relativ wenig Geld gegen eine ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3650 oder für wesentlich mehr Geld gegen eine ATI 4650/70 tauschen!


----------

